# Should i go for the 1DX or the 5D Mk III?



## wtf1234567 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all, assuming the 5D MK III really is going to be a high MP FF, which one would u prefer if u were a wedding/pre wedding photog, and also shoot alot of events....despite there are significantly price different, if u were only allowed to choose just one DSLR, which one would be ur choice?
High MP is good for pre wedding....but for wedding day and events..it might not need that high MP, in fact it might need fast and better low light focus and better DR.....
thanks for opinion.


----------



## Meh (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not a wedding photographer and not qualified to take a strong stance either way but it seems to me you've essentially answered your own question. Assuming you do have some advantage to high MP for the pre-wedding (some may debate that) then the advantage is only in the benefit of the higher resolution. In other words, you either have a great shot at 18MP (1DX) or the same great shot at a higher resolution (5D3)... I'm assuming here that the IQ of both cameras will be great although not identical. On the other hand, for wedding day shots where speed, AF, and low-light performance are crucial the difference is getting the shot or not getting the shot... you've got one chance only.


----------



## Orion (Dec 13, 2011)

If your focus is on weddings, then you should get the best ISO and AF available, yet not be afraid to purchase the next down, which would be the 5DmkIII (or whatever). 

DUe to pricing and the type of cameras we have here, you are thinking too much deciding between the 2, anyway. Let's not forget that real world matters . . not which camera has better ISO (very good v. MUCH better). MP, at this stage, is not that relevant when we are dealing with 18+. . . and the cameras involved. 

A wedding is not an advertisement, but a thing to rememebr in the best artistic way you can record it. Light and composition . . . WHen indoors and ISO is your worst enemy, go to the lens with the widest aperature . . . With money in the pockets it is ALWAYS 1Dx, anyways. . . unless you need to print for the side of a building


----------



## kev8d (Dec 13, 2011)

Another vote for the 1DX. 
While we're obviously making certain assumptions about the 5D3 that have not been confirmed, e.g. that it will once again be quite inferior in regards to auto focus, if these assumptions are accurate then the 1DX has superior ISO handling (ALWAYS helpful for weddings!), likely slightly better image quality, better AF, and - the main kicker - likely sooner availability. 
My previous estimates re: the release of the 5Diii were way off, so take this with a bucket of salt, but at this rate I'd be surprised if the 5Diii is readily available for the 2012 wedding season.


----------



## Jedifarce (Dec 13, 2011)

wtf1234567 said:


> Should i go for the 1DX or the 5D Mk III?



How about this, why don't you wait for them to actually come out before making that decision???


----------



## Eric (Dec 13, 2011)

Should I go for an unreleased camera with specifications subject to change or a hypothetical version of a camera I speculate might be announced?


----------



## 87vr6 (Dec 13, 2011)

Eric said:


> Should I go for an unreleased camera with specifications subject to change or a hypothetical version of a camera I speculate might be announced?



I want to buy the one that doesn't even exist yet!! Is there a link with a "buy it now" button for me to click?? 

Meanwhile my 5D2 and (ZOMG!!) old 50f1.4 are click away real, tangible pictures. But maybe I should stop using that 50 cuz there was a rumor about a "II" coming out soon


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 13, 2011)

Eric said:


> Should I go for an unreleased camera with specifications subject to change or a hypothetical version of a camera I speculate might be announced?


They won't be changing the 1D X specs, unless they really want egg on their faces - although changing the minimum aperture for AF to f/8 would be a relief.

When a camera isn't locked down, yet they want us to know about it, we'll get a vague "such and such is under development" press release (I'm pretty sure Canon has done this in recent memory).


----------



## alipaulphotography (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Should I wait for the 5D MKIV or get the 5D MKIII when it comes out?

Thanks for all your advice.

I jest.

But seriously - if you shoot weddings, you should really know what you do and don't need.

I would not ask other peoples opinion on the purchase of something that costs $6800...


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 13, 2011)

alipaulphotography said:


> I would not ask other peoples opinion on the purchase of something that costs $6800...


I would, but I'd also like reviews and a demo! Of course longtime 1D / 5D series users should have a good idea already which system is for them...the OP practically could ask about 1Ds Mark III versus 5D Mark II and get answers that will transfer pretty well to the new cameras.


----------



## wtf1234567 (Dec 13, 2011)

I see everyone answers...thanks.
I think listening to more people is always good idea..
thanks


----------



## niccyboy (Dec 13, 2011)

one of my staff said to me today whilst on a job.. (he is a cameraman (video) for me).....

"i can't wait for the 5d3... it's got 4-5k video on it"....

oh this mythical 5d3... the 100mp, 1000point autofocs, 1.8 million iso, 5k video monster... all for $3000.... I have never been so excited to see what is actually in the 5dmkIII.... Canon certainly have kept it to themselves well... those NDA's must have some scary wording.


----------



## markIVantony (Dec 13, 2011)

niccyboy said:


> ... Canon certainly have kept it to themselves well... those NDA's must have some scary wording.



They sometimes are! Having worked in hardware development for 14+ years, my job was virtually surrounded by NDAs (software, firmware, and hardware). I never even considered violating them because I wanted my own company and product (company stock, performance bonus, etc) to succeed. Also, a given HW project had multiple NDAs involving different companies (ex: chip1 from company A, component2 from company B, etc), so we were entrusted with other company's IP as well. For me, that drove the point home.

Maybe CR guy can give some background into where the rumors that he posts actually originate, without actually revealing the source. I always wonder if they leak from Canon, or one of Canon's devel partners...


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2011)

I am not a wedding photographer but if I had to pick one of the two body you mention I would pick the 1DX hands down, assuming it fits in your budget of course. Unless you create poster from your wedding shots (which is rarely the case) the 18MP of the 1DX will be more than sufficient for resolution. The 1DX will give you better low light performance and better metering I am sure since it has a new very sofisticated system which will help in low light as well.

I currently have a 5DII and I am switching to the 1DX as soon as it comes out (better AF, better ISO performance, better metering, faster frame rate). Once we get the 5DII specs, I will assess if I sell my 5DII and add the 5DIII as a second body.

Good luck.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you have the money for a 1d X and get by with 18mp, get it! It will be better in every way. If you don't know if you need a 1d and you choose between a 1d and 5d based on resolution, yeah, that answer it for me, you don't need a 1d.

I use both 5d2 and 1d4 and for things that need to be perfect I use the 1d, if I'm doing portraits and less stress situations, I use the 5d because of the FF sensor (although the lack of useful af-points makes it much less able to shoot like I want to, wide open at 1,2 and 1,4), the only thing the 1d4 lacks. So I'm first in line for the 1d X. Giving me the perfect camera, but the FF sensor is just a very welcome bonus. It's the AF-system that is highest on my list when choosing a camera. 

And be prepared, once you go 1d, you'll never buy another camera than a 1d.....


----------



## thejoyofsobe (Dec 13, 2011)

You could always buy the 1DX and whenever the 5D3 hits the street then decide which camera you'd like to go with.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 13, 2011)

I use the 5DII for weddings and very good it is too

I would that either the 5DIII or 1DX would be an improvement - but will it be that much better for taking weddings?


----------



## Meh (Dec 13, 2011)

Jedifarce said:


> wtf1234567 said:
> 
> 
> > Should i go for the 1DX or the 5D Mk III?
> ...



How about this, some wedding photographers might be deciding about pre-ordering the 1DX now to ensure they get one before the next wedding season and therefore have to make a decision soon.


----------



## Cregg Annarino (Dec 13, 2011)

wtf1234567 said:


> Hi all, assuming the 5D MK III really is going to be a high MP FF, which one would u prefer if u were a wedding/pre wedding photog, and also shoot alot of events....despite there are significantly price different, if u were only allowed to choose just one DSLR, which one would be ur choice?
> High MP is good for pre wedding....but for wedding day and events..it might not need that high MP, in fact it might need fast and better low light focus and better DR.....
> thanks for opinion.



Hey wtf1234567, how's it going?

So, is this something you are serious about? Or just daydreaming? Do you currently shoot weddings or aspire to do so in the future? If you do or aspire to what equipment do you have right now?

I do 30 or so weddings a year and have been for about 10 years now. If this was me, I'd be buying 1, 2 or even 3 5dmarkII's.....for the same price of a 1dx....I have 6 different cameras including a 1dII and an original 1ds...a 5d and a 5dII plus others..........the 5dII rocks them all....

I can't imagine what the 5dIII is going to offer....I mean I get killer low light shots with up to 6400 iso right now, I honestly can't think of a wedding where I needed higher than 6400...lol..I should also add that I use mainly 1.2 lenses for these type of super low light shots, that's what they are made for...especially if you are mixing some flash in with it.....but the 5dII is a killer wedding camera, low noise, high ISO...can be full raw or various lower MP raws to choose from.

More important than buying the newest of the new cams...is lenses....lenses stay, bodies come and go..Fast lenses are essential at a wedding, 1.2's and 1.4's are your saviors......and having enough gear to cover your ass at a wedding in case anything breaks down. Cuz at some point your gear will malfunction, possibly multiple items.

I can't wait for the 1Dx and 5dIII to come out, it will make the 5DII drop in price! Which it's already starting.....Before next season when the timing is right I'll be buying 2 more 5dII bodies, they rock for weddings!


----------



## NormanBates (Dec 13, 2011)

"Should i go for the 1DX or the 5D Mk III?"

definitely 5D3, how can you even doubt it, it's so much better: 100mpix, 20 fps, and a built-in toaster and jet pack for $3K? it's a steal!!

more seriously: without knowing what the 5D3 will be like, this doesn't really make sense...


----------



## jrista (Dec 13, 2011)

Given that you shoot weddings, I think the 1DX would be better, regardless of what the 5DIII specs end up being. With weddings, your bound to be shooting indoors half the time, probably going to shoot a few dances...solid AF with higher FPS at higher ISO would be a necessity. Regardless what the bulk of the 5D III specs are, its doubtful it will have a high FPS (3-4 at most?) and it won't have solid AF (otherwise it would cut into 7D and 1DX sales). I don't shoot weddings myself, however I have friends that do...I've never seen them print anything that needed high resolution (standard size photos up to 8x10 or so, books), so an 18mp sensor (which IS pretty high resolution, really) is probably perfect.


----------



## Meh (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm surprised so many people responded sarcastically to the OP or claimed it's a silly or makes no sense. 

Let's say a person has a 5D2 today and sees the 1DX as a worthwhile upgrade so is considering pre-ordering it soon to ensure getting one before June next year. It would be reasonable for that person to be wondering if maybe the 5D3, which will be less sophisticated than the 1DX but an improvement over the 5D2, will be a better choice for some reason for example cost.

Most people's camera needs and/or budget will put them squarely with one or the other but some people will genuinely be uncertain based on their individual needs and range of photography. Yes, any discussion involving 5D3 is hypothetical but is a valid a consideration for anyone considering pre-ordering a 1DX.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Dec 13, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised so many people responded sarcastically to the OP or claimed it's a silly or makes no sense.
> ...



Well said. If you aren't sure if you need it. You don't.


----------



## Meh (Dec 13, 2011)

alipaulphotography said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Meh said:
> ...



Nonsense. Many things are useful, nice to have, etc. but aren't absolute necessities. Is everything in your life a black and white decision, absolute clarity, no lists of pros and cons to consider and weigh various options?


----------



## Meh (Dec 13, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised so many people responded sarcastically to the OP or claimed it's a silly or makes no sense.
> ...



"So fundamentally different". Really? How so?


----------



## Picsfor (Dec 13, 2011)

My take on this is rather simple.

1DX - why? Because you are being entrusted with capturing the memories that the Bride and Groom will fail to capture themselves.

But what you don't say is - can you afford 2 of them?

A wedding day is about as important as it can get, and you have to have redundancy across the board, 2 bodies, duplication of focal length (as opposed to 2 of each lens), redundancy in flash guns and memory cards.

Have you ever seen a Bride who has been told that there are no pictures for her wedding daybecause the photographer's kit broke or the card failed, and there was no way to get past it.

I'll warn you now - you'll only ever want to see it once - you'll either get paranoid about redundancy or give up wedding photography.

I have 2 5D2's, but i would take 2 1D4's or preferably 2 1DX's every time - because of the redundancy they give.
And yes, High ISO can be a damn good substitute for a broken flash.


----------



## wockawocka (Dec 13, 2011)

If it's for weddings you want the one that writes to two cards at the same time.

I doubt the 5D3 will have that ability.


----------



## wtf1234567 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow...i never expected so much response actually...
i currently using 1ds3 and shoot mainly wedding and event as my part time job.
The reason i asked was because i have many friends around me shoot wedding and events using 5d2 without much problem..
At this moment, 1ds3 does everything that a 5d2 can do, apart from video...but when it comes to 1dx vs 5d3(high MP), its no longer the same situation...
and of coz i do aware buying 1dx probaably equal to the cost of buying 2 5d3 or 4 used 5d2...
thats why i have the [email protected]@
thanks for opinions.


----------



## DynaMike (Dec 14, 2011)

ummmmmmm.......should I buy a camera that has just been announced with no release date, or go for the nonexistent model that no one knows anything about? Decisions, decisions..............

I wonder about this board sometimes.


----------



## Meh (Dec 14, 2011)

DynaMike said:


> ummmmmmm.......should I buy a camera that has just been announced with no release date, or go for the nonexistent model that no one knows anything about? Decisions, decisions..............
> 
> I wonder about this board sometimes.



What do you wonder about? Canon Rumors is all about rumors and speculation. It's right in the name. And as for threads that discuss plans to buy now or wait for the next models, this one is actually quite valid. Anyone who wants to be sure to have a 1DX for next year will have to pre-order as soon as they can which means they have to make that decision in the very near future.


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Dec 14, 2011)

Assuming the 5D Mark III will be a high MP camera, it would be good for weddings, probably won't be the fastest camera, but it could be pushing 30MP+ images. 

If you strictly shoot weddings I'd go with the 5D Mark III, but not enough is know about it yet to make that answer concrete.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 14, 2011)

neither, buy a cheap 5D2 now and then you can shoot for the next 6 months while you wait for the 1Dx early adopters to work the bugs out and wait for actual release on the 5D3 then make a decision. Or you can keep dreaming about taking a picture with a fantasy camera....


----------



## Meh (Dec 14, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> neither, buy a cheap 5D2 now and then you can shoot for the next 6 months while you wait for the 1Dx early adopters to work the bugs out and wait for actual release on the 5D3 then make a decision. Or you can keep dreaming about taking a picture with a fantasy camera....



The original poster (but not in the original post) already stated he currently uses a 1Ds3.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 14, 2011)

ah gotcha, i did actually check the orinal post and didnt see anything there, If he uses a 1D body already it will take some getting used to the reduced features of a 5D3. I would say go for the 1Dx then if he is happy with the bulk, personally i find the smaller form of the 5D one of my favourite features i wonder how a non grip integrated 1Dx would sell at a somewhat reduced cost say $5500 to $6000 full functionality but smaller form factor with 5D size battery. I think they would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 14, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> ah gotcha, i did actually check the orinal post and didnt see anything there, If he uses a 1D body already it will take some getting used to the reduced features of a 5D3. I would say go for the 1Dx then if he is happy with the bulk, personally i find the smaller form of the 5D one of my favourite features i wonder how a non grip integrated 1Dx would sell at a somewhat reduced cost say $5500 to $6000 full functionality but smaller form factor with 5D size battery. I think they would sell like hotcakes.



A 1Ds3 will continue to deliver top pictures for a long time. Perhaps a 1D4 might be a good backup in the short term as it handles high iso as good as anything else at the moment. 

I find that at weddings big prints aren't needed so high mp can be worked around with full frame composition - as can low light by walking around with a flash on a lightstand to give 2 flash pictures. I have 5 580EXs all loaded with batteries with 4 mounted on PocketWizzards, with two on light stands. I usually commandeer a corner and set up a mini studio where groups can get portraits done. Works for me and avoids issues of poor lighting and white balance with mixtures of lighting, such as tungsten and strip.

I would say wait until this time next year to see how the market settles and the prices come down.


----------



## scottk (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm a working full time wedding photog. High megapixels does not equal a good wedding camera. I print 40x60 canvases with images from an 18mp sensor. Do you really need more than that? Let's use the dreaded N word - My friends who use Nikon that charge upwards of 10k for a wedding actually shoot them with their D3S, which is something like 12mp, but have incredible high ISO capability and great autofocus. Those that have the much higher megapixel D3X relegate it to their studio camera and it never sees a wedding. Low noise, fast autofocus, and high FPS are much more importsnt features for a wedding camera than megapixles. Most photos will never be bigger than a canvas or an album spread. Wedding pictures don't go up on billboards. Resoution isn't everything. IMHO, the 1DX will be the ultimate wedding camera on the market.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree 100%. Unless you're printing highway billboards, I don't think anything in the DSLR world will be superior to the 1DX for any assignment you give it -- at least if it lives up to Canon's hype. I still want to see real world experience.






scottk said:


> I'm a working full time wedding photog. High megapixels does not equal a good wedding camera. I print 40x60 canvases with images from an 18mp sensor. Do you really need more than that? Let's use the dreaded N word - My friends who use Nikon that charge upwards of 10k for a wedding actually shoot them with their D3S, which is something like 12mp, but have incredible high ISO capability and great autofocus. Those that have the much higher megapixel D3X relegate it to their studio camera and it never sees a wedding. Low noise, fast autofocus, and high FPS are much more importsnt features for a wedding camera than megapixles. Most photos will never be bigger than a canvas or an album spread. Wedding pictures don't go up on billboards. Resoution isn't everything. IMHO, the 1DX will be the ultimate wedding camera on the market.


----------



## leGreve (Dec 14, 2011)

I most definitely sincerely think you should sit on your hands and wait for the 5D when it comes out a little less than a year from now........ but if there's something else in the works that is better at that time I think you should wait for that instead.

In the meantime, we'll go out, make photos, and report back to you how fun it was.....

STOP DREAMING for the best.... you will NEVER have the best or the newest. That's the way technology and capitalism works. Things are build to be outdated and be worn down. Just get what the hell ever you need and go out and make those god damn photos.

It's not the camera that does it... it merely captures your work and makes it viewable. The motive doesn't give a S___ what camera you use to capture it.

Now get up and get out.


----------



## photophreek (Dec 14, 2011)

A high MP 5d 3 (which has not been announced and is just pure speculation) is not going to be a 1D X. As a result, there is no debating which to buy - the 1D X, it's a real camera and will be available in March 2012. If you haven't already, do some research on the 1D X (not just press releases) and you will soon see what this camera is capable of.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 14, 2011)

Here's one of the reasons I am extremely happy that the 1d X is 18 and not 36mp, and it's a reason no one talks about, but I know it's a fact going from the 10mp mkIII to the 16mp mkIV:

The smaller the pixel the faster shutter speed you need to freeze action, because the subject moves over to the pixel next to it way faster with higher density. This is one of the reasons you often here the 7d is soft when shooting moving subjects. And it's for the same reason I need 1/1600s-1/2000s to freeze action instead of 1/1000s I needed to stop everything with the mkIII. So going back to 1/1000s as a result of 21% larger pixels of the X will be yet another fantastic reason to get one.


----------



## Meh (Dec 15, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Seriously Dilbert, that's your response? Instead of just explaining what you mean you go for a personal attack. You know what, you make quite a few good and relevant posts in many threads but quickly turn to attacks when someone challenges you. -1

So how about just tell us how the two bodies are so fundamentally different. It's a honest question.


----------



## pwp (Dec 15, 2011)

wtf1234567 said:


> Hi all, assuming the 5D MK III really is going to be a high MP FF, which one would u prefer if u were a wedding/pre wedding photog, and also shoot alot of events....despite there are significantly price different, if u were only allowed to choose just one DSLR, which one would be ur choice?
> High MP is good for pre wedding....but for wedding day and events..it might not need that high MP, in fact it might need fast and better low light focus and better DR.....
> thanks for opinion.



Just getting back to the OP for a moment...

Just how the 5DIII wil be configured is still anybodys guess. Equally, just when you'll be able to get your hands on one is crystal ball stuff. It might be next Christmas by the time they start shipping in meaningful numbers.

On a balance, from what you have said and from what we know about the 1D4, this looks like the camera for you. Not to mention the fact that you'll be able to get to work with one in March/April 2012. Just put your order in for one right now. If you want out when your shipping day arrives, there will be plenty of shooters happy to take your place in the queue. You may be able to SELL your place in the queue!

Paul Wright


----------



## tron (Dec 15, 2011)

5D mk III is an imaginary camera for the moment. On the other hand 1Dx is coming. Of course if someone is not in a hurry and/or does not want to pay for 1Dx I guess 5DmkIII will be the alternative. But it's a future alternative.

Also, in order to answer this question we need to know what kind of sensor will be used on the 5DmkIII.


----------



## Hillsilly (Dec 15, 2011)

As I look out the window and see the rain bucket down, I think of all those photographers out there now capturing photos of someone's wedding. I hope they're using a camera that isn't going to breakdown or get wrecked if it inadvertently gets too wet. If you livelihood depends on you being at a particular place at a particular time ready to take photos in a wide range of conditions and weight or cost isnâ€™t an issue, get the meanest, toughest guy on the block. 1DX.


----------



## kitaoka (Dec 15, 2011)

Someone mentioned that the choice between a new 5D or 1DX depends on how large a print one plans to make. I currently use a 1DMIV for commercial work, primarily live performance and studio work. I have found that my images CAN and have been used for large outdoor media, like billboard ads. The file attached shows one of 16 billboards located in the greater Seattle area. My blend of customer needs between low light/high movement theatrical work and studio sessions puts me in the position of opting for the 1DX where I've placed my deposit. I had thought about purchasing a 5D II for studio work, but find that the 1D series fits my needs better on an overall basis.

Each person must assess how their needs fit a particular camera. I just wanted let you know that although some of my colleges do utilize medium to large format for advertising, it is not always necessary for large commercial work.


----------



## plam_1980 (Dec 15, 2011)

If we discard the fact, that all the qualities of the two cameras are merely hypothesis, perhaps you should go for 1Dx, if you have the money. Afterwards, when 5D III comes out, you can test it and if it will be good for your work, you can sell the 1DX and buy 5D III plus lenses. Simple as that.

In addition, do not be so sure that 5D III will have high MP sensor, the latest rumors are it will also be 18MP (and another even more hypothetical camera will be 30+)...


----------



## pravkp (Dec 15, 2011)

kitaoka said:


> Each person must assess how their needs fit a particular camera. I just wanted let you know that although some of my colleges do utilize medium to large format for advertising, it is not always necessary for large commercial work.



+1

the attached picture is a brilliant example.


----------



## McCarthysPhotoWorks (Feb 8, 2012)

I use the 5DMkII myself, and have been pondering about the same question to myself.... This is my 2c:

Someone in this thread earlier on said that movement is better captured in a lower resolution camera; an argument which basically holds no ground at all. You have to take into consideration all the aspects of the sensor. One cannot compare the full frame sensor to that of the 7D. You will never get the same amount of detail that the 5D is able to capture, with a 7D. This I know for fact. A friend of mine, who had a 7D and recently bought the 5DMkII, shot a photo in exactly the same conditions as I had shot with my 5D moments before. We used the same lens, the same shutter speed, same aperture, lighting, etc. When the photos were compared at 100% zoom, the difference in detail and dynamic range was visible straight away.

Nowadays, it's not about pixels. It's not about having 30MP anymore. It's about how much detail you can get on that sensor of yours. I have been through the features of the 1Dx, and I definitely like what I see. You don't have to be a sports photographer to need the high frame rate; as mentioned earlier on in the thread. High fps is equally important during that dance, or during a speech.

ISO. OK the 5DMkII is great at pictures up to say 2000 ISO, even 3200...but I would never sell a print to my client which was shot at 6400, unless if it was a monochrome image with intentional grain. Being able to shoot natural light, handheld, in dark situations is a definite plus.

So my final word is this: The 5DMkIII will never match the specs of the 1Dx. It will def not match the ISO, fps, or focus performance. It will still be a pro camera, but it will NOT be Canon's flagship camera.

I think I will stick to my trusted 5DMkII for now, and wait for the 1Dx to hit the shelves. I will then buy the 5DMkIII in the future, when my 5DMkII has gone through its paces.

Oh, and by the way, one other very very important thing...irrelevant of which camera you go for, is the glass. I only use fast, L series glass on mine. I would never go for third party brands. It makes THE difference. If you ask me what decision I am most grateful I took in the last couple of years, I would not answer that it was the decision to buy the MkII... but my decision to buy the 70-200mm IS II USM. 

...and the nifty fifty, of course.

So, my recommendation for you is that before you go for the 1Dx or 5DMkIII....first you should line up some high spec glass.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 8, 2012)

McCarthysPhotoWorks said:


> So my final word is this: The 5DMkIII will never match the specs of the 1Dx. It will def not match the ISO, fps, or focus performance. It will still be a pro camera, but it will NOT be Canon's flagship camera.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> So, my recommendation for you is that before you go for the 1Dx or 5DMkIII....first you should line up some high spec glass.



+1 for the get good glass - that applies probably to all the pro cameras

I like the 70-200 II on a ff - here is a picture taken with it on a 1Ds3


----------



## seanmcr6 (Feb 8, 2012)

The 5DmkII showed Canon (and Nikon) that pro users would opt for a smaller form factor if the right sensor was in it. Proof is in the pudding, no one bought the 1Ds (except for early adopters...you know, before the 5DmkII was released)

The biggest advantage to the 1D bodies (and nikon d3/4) is the weatherproofing and battery size. The fact that Canon/Nikon saved their high end features for those bodies has nothing to do with the form factor. The people who really want the PRO bodies...want a SPEED camera, not a High MP camera. Hence the moves Canon/Nikon have made with their Pro bodies.

If Nikon D800 is any indication, you'll see Canon release a 5DmkIII with a super high MP sensor. It's the logical competitor and meets the needs of many pros. Studio shooters are more content with the XXD frame than I think sports shooter would ever be. 

I'm the exception I guess. 

When I went digital, it was to a 20D (with grip)...than 30D...than 1DmkIII. That camera changed the way I shoot and how profitable I was. Then I bought a 5DmkII, primarily for studio work and sold it 2 weeks later. I loved the sensor, but I couldn't stand not having my 1D body anymore. The 5D is just so....slow. Using all the same glass, the focusing a speed and accuracy definitely went down. I transitioned from sports to commercial work and then was chopping for Canon to release the 1DsmkIV...which never came. I was asked to do video work...so voila, back to the 5dMkII. Now I find I use that camera 80% of the time, just for the resolution. When ever I need the speed or I'm running 2 camera, I am so amazed at how awesome the 1d is. Unfortunately, I can't justify the 1Dx, mostly for the downgrade in resolution. I would love the upgrade in performance, but even with my pro discount, it's not worth the $$$.

I guess the 1Ds is the last Pro bodied studio camera we'll see from Canon.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 8, 2012)

seanmcr6 said:


> I guess the 1Ds is the last Pro bodied studio camera we'll see from Canon.



... and if you dont need high iso the 1Ds3 beats the 5DII as a general purpose camera as well with its super pro AF system as well as all the other 1 series benefits 8) 8) 8)


----------

